# GUI for creating users on Samba DC



## Deleted member 67440 (Jun 3, 2022)

This is probably an outdated question, but there is some kind of package already made to get a web GUI (on PHP possibly) to manipulate the LDAP users' of a FreeBSD-Samba DC?

Nothing complex, just create groups, create users, change passwords, associate users with groups

Something similar to GOsa or LAM or LDAP Service Desk, which installs with the least possible effort on BSD (aka: the less commands, the better, please WITHOUT a multi-page-HOWTO)

I would like to help a not very experienced user to replace his pre-packaged Linux "all-in-one-fake-Windows-Server" distribution with BSD: I always use the command line on BSD, and this is not exactly the case for recommending this route.

On the other hand the softwares I normally use on Linux ... are for Linux (of course I could port them, but I don't like reinventing the wheel).

Short version: something like that https://self-service-password.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html

Thanks to all the suggestions


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2022)

You should be able to use the Microsoft AD UC to create/manage users.

AD isn't just LDAP. It's Kerberos with an LDAP backend. "Simple" LDAP management tools won't create the Kerberos/AD specific entries.


----------



## Deleted member 67440 (Jun 4, 2022)

Well, in fact I am thinking more on a samba-tools wrapper, just like Cockpit, but it is a Fedora project

I'm almost thinking of writing one myself, but I was hoping for something already packaged on BSD


----------

